# Bilderrand verwischen?



## stoffltier (3. April 2007)

Hallo!
Hab hier schon einen Thread gelesen, da gings darum, das einer ein logo auf ein T-Shirt drucken wollte. Naja, also fast so gehts mir auch. Wir wollen aber kein Logo sondern einfach ein Bild auf ein T-Shirt drucken. Da der Kasten auf dem Bild nicht schön ist, hatten wir die Idee, den Rand ein wenig zu verwischen und dann in die richtige Farbe umzufärben. Also so quasi ein Übergang machen. Da bleibt nur noch die Frage, mit was? Und wie? Ich habe zurzeit Gimp auf der Festplatte und hoffe das es damit geht...Wenn ja, wäre ein ausführliches Tutorial eventuell sogar mit Bildern sehr, sehr nett. Ich bedanke mich schonmal für Antworten!
MfG
Stoffltier


----------



## Steff_91 (3. April 2007)

poste mal das bild und die t-shirt farbe.ich denke ich kann damit ein tutorial für gimp erstellen.


----------



## stoffltier (4. April 2007)

Hier das Bild

Und hier das T-Shirt

Hoffe das reicht^^


----------



## Steff_91 (4. April 2007)

als erstes laden wir das bild..wir wählen bei "bild" leinwandgröße aus und geben 1280 pixel ein.der wert höhe wird auf 960 angepasst.danach zentrieren wir das bild.wir blenden jetzt den dialog ebenen ein und erstellen eine weiße ebene.die ebene wird in der hirarchie unter der bildebene platziert.wir dublizieren danach die ebene mit dem bild.wir wählen die untere ebene aus und wählen bei ebene "ebene auf bildgröße" aus. wir wenden den filter "gaußischer weichzeichner" an(in der kategorie weichzeichner).man kann den weichzeichnungswert ändern oder die ebene skalieren bis es gut aussieht.ausserdem verstärkt ebene dublizieren den effekt.danach werden alle ebenen nach unten vereint und als jpg gespeichert.
hier ist mein ergebnis


----------



## stoffltier (4. April 2007)

Boah, is aber kompliziert o.0
Also ich habs versucht und bei mir gings irgendwie nicht. Ich hab alles so gemacht wie es hier stand, zum Schluss hatte ich aber nur das Bild mit weißen Hintergrund, aber nicht irgendwie verwischten Bildrand oder so...Also entweder ich bin zu dämlich oder mein Gimp mag mich nicht


----------



## Steff_91 (4. April 2007)

tut mir leid aber ich hab keine leichtere lösung gefunden.ich musste selber experimentieren.


----------



## stoffltier (4. April 2007)

Hmm, schade. Gibt es da vielleicht ein besseres Programm dafür? Weil für so eine Tutorial, is gut geworden, aber is net leicht, bin ich echt noch ein wenig zu jung um das so ganz zu verstehen, sorry. Aber wenn es eins geben würde, wäre ich auch mit einem Extra-programm zufrieden


----------

